# Old Atala bicycle info



## fishhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm a new be to this site. I've been into 2 wheel things for years and main interest is Vintage motorcycles. I've been collecting (or hoarding) old bicycles for a while also.
   I have a couple old Schwinn 10 speeds (chicago) and I have had this old Atala single speed for a while now and I have not been able to find out anything about it. When I do a search for Atala bicycles , I get alot of info on their fixed gear bikes, but nothing about the old bikes (unless its a fixed gear).
 This Atala is very unique (I think). It has Sturrip style brakes and the brakes have mechanical linkage run through the frame. It also has an enclose chain with motorcycle style chain adjusters. 
   The handlebars and rims should be Nickle/ Chrome plated, but were painted to keep them form rusting more.
   The only place I have ever seen anything on this bike was a picture of an identical bike hanging on the wall of a pizza place at the local mall. The Brooks saddle isnt correct, but the Gris saddle is pictured under the bike.
 Any body have any info on this bike? 
 DG


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice! Please post some better pix of the frame. 

Here's a link to some information about the company.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2008)

The link...

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Atala.htm


----------



## fishhead (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Nothing on this bike though.
   Heres some more pics. The tires are 700 X 38C (pretty sure) and the rims are flat-ish for the sturrip brakes. It has an "Atala" headlight mount, The sturrip brakes have links mounted to the frame that sturdies them up (looks like a chain link). The fender strut rods are threaded on the ends with acorn nuts. The strut rod mount (to the frame) has a square bolt head holding them on. The front brake has a rod that goes through the steering stem and mounts to the sturrip (the fender is cut out for this). The brakes are adjusted at the stem under the enameled "Atala" badge (the rear is adjusted at the sturrip also). The rear linkage is run through the frame and has a pivot at the bottom of the steering stem (it is the screw and can be seen in one of the pics) and it has another pivot at the crank. No skip tooth chain, 3 peice crank, the chain cover is embossed "Atala". It has "M3906" stamped on the right side below the seat. 
    The guy I got the bike from said he brought it back from the war (dont know witch one, I didnt bother to ask, either). It was originally a pale light Green/ Gray. The lugs looked nickle plated.
 How about guesses to the age of the bike?
 Thanks,
   DG

1)Frame
2)Headstock
3)Rear Brake
4)Rear Hub
5)Front Brake


----------



## fishhead (Jul 1, 2008)

6)Headstock front brake
7) Enamel Badge


----------



## JOEL (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pix. That's a beautiful, high quality bike. Too bad it was repainted.

You might try the Vintage lightweight forum at oldroads.com for info. More interest in this sort of thing there.


----------



## Sue (Mar 21, 2010)

*Atala brake pads for Vintage bike*

I am looking for brake pads for the Atala vintage bicycle I rescued from a skip which looks like the ones in these pics


----------



## sammylydon (May 26, 2010)

*old Atala*

Anybody have any information about this bike I just acquired. It seems to be completely original with drum brakes! Somebody told me it was made in an Italian prison factory in 1974 or so. Sounds crazy.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jackson Waldo (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about an Atala Riunite?


----------



## hal_jehlikakik (Jun 11, 2011)

*trying to identify my old Atala single speed, coaster brake cruiser from 1965 or 1966*

Hello:

As one does, am reaching out for some help in terms of identifying my old Atala single-speed, coaster brake cruiser, must have been made in 1965 or 1966, these pics are from 1966 and the bike looks brand new and still has training wheels on it, am actually trying to find one i can restore for my son, if anyone has any ideas/suggestions, please let me know. thanks for your help.

hal


----------



## ftwelder (Jun 11, 2011)

Atala is an old Italian brand that has been sold a few times. They made a few nice models and lots of low-end stuff. Like most brands, they grew 'till they blew.


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried going directly to the Classic Rendezvous site (Goggle Group)?
CR is a better resource for this type of bike.


----------



## hal_jehlikakik (Feb 12, 2015)

still looking for help with this, if anyone knows how i can figure out the model name, would be very much appreciated, keep hoping someone out there is an atala afficionado or has an old catalog from the mid 60s lying around


----------

